# Should I Go Back To My Ex?



## Tasty (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, everyone. I've been going through some stress recently as a result of separation from my woman. To cut a long story short, we had a fight over some other woman I was involved with. 

My woman (now ex) is the kind that sees sex as a duty; I've always been the one making moves - sometimes begging before she allows me. Once, I was so horny, after waiting for 3 weeks to have sex, I almost raped her (I'm sorry to say), but she resisted and I had to masturbate while she pretended not to notice. 

So I got involved with this other woman, my ex found out and left. I also left the new woman same week (this happened Feb 2014).

Now my ex has been texting me greetings and sending 'have a nice day' emails to me, about 5 times a day.

I love her but sex is important to me. What should I do? I have nobody else now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why would you go back with a woman who denies you sex?

You cheated on her. You will cheat on her again because she will still not really like sex.

And no more cheating. There is no excuse at all for cheating. If you were not happy with the sex in that relationship, then you leave her. Not cheat on her.



No, don't go back with her. 

Find a woman who will meet your needs and one who you care for enough to meet her needs.


----------



## theexpendable (May 9, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Why would you go back with a woman who denies you sex?
> 
> You cheated on her. You will cheat on her again because she will still not really like sex.
> 
> ...


Agreed :lol:


----------



## MoonBay (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah I agree with the major sentiment: Do not go back to her.

It will be the same thing all over again with her denying you sex.

You should leave her in the past and find a woman who meets your needs and desires you sexually.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't go back. Give her the most heartfelt apology you can come up with, then tell her the two of you are simply incompatible: you're an immature dipstick who needs to work on his boundaries , and she's a prude. It's not going to work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Don't go back. In fact don't go with any female until you get some therapy for yourself. Sorry if this sounds bad, but you seem to need counseling desperately. These are humans and not your property. You continually write "my woman" as if you own her and she is yours.

These are not caveman days and she is not your property to do with as you please, so maybe that is an issue as to why she deprives you of sexual needs. Females need to feel a connection before having sex generally. If you treat her the way you write, then she possibly feels like you think of her as nothing more than common property for you to have and enjoy. You make references to "duty sex" and withholding to the point at which you almost "rape" her to get it. If this is how things go, then you have some issues to work through. A normal person should be able to go several weeks and yes even months without becoming enraged at lack of sexual attention. They shouldn't have to be subjected to this, but should still be able to handle this type of situation when/ if it happens. What are you going to do after child birth when you can't have sex due to the physical recovery period, as it takes longer than 3 weeks to recover??

I agree that you both aren't compatible and need to find others that you are compatible with, but you seems to have a very unnecessary and selfish attitude/ addiction/ preoccupation towards sex and satisfying your needs.

Just my $0.02 and an observation that could be way off, but the way I see it as you post things.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with what has been said. When you reached the point of where you have to force yourself on her and you almost raped her is a very sad state. This is not about her but rather it is about you.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Don't go back. Give her the most heartfelt apology you can come up with, then tell her the two of you are simply incompatible: you're an immature dipstick who needs to work on his boundaries , and she's a prude. It's not going to work.



:iagree:


"immature dipstick" captures it succinctly. (though I dont want you to get banned as this forum wont be the same when you're gone)


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Why would you go back with a woman who denies you sex?
> 
> You cheated on her. You will cheat on her again because she will still not really like sex.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

A huge part of life is learning from your mistakes. You made a number of them here, so learn from them.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Counselling. For both of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe you could tell her how you feel about your sex life and talk as adults and see how she feels.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Nothing like cutting off your nose to spite your face.

You know that you had to beg for sex. You know she's not into sex. You know that she's not going to get struck by an epiphany and overnight become a dynamo in bed so what makes you think that things will be different and just because she messages you to say "Hi. How you doing," means anything but that? She's the same cold fish just asking how your doing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Tasty? :scratchhead: She must not think so.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

You go back, the hysterical bonding an the new wears off again, you'll be right back where you started. Thats a dead end man and you know it.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Tasty said:


> I love her but sex is important to me. What should I do? *I have nobody else now*.


Sad sad sad that you would consider going to what you KNOW is a horrible situation just to avoid being alone (or is it so you can try to have sex? an exercise in futility, surely).

Have some more faith in yourself. You CAN survive alone a few months. In fact, it sounds like it would be good for you.


----------

